# Vúmetro con lámparas de 220Vca



## Fogonazo (Dic 5, 2012)

Me encontré un Vúmetro "Re-Monono" y que trabaja con lámparas de 220Vca.

Este artefacto consta de 3 etapas:

La primera es un pequeño pre-amplificador y rectificador de precisión (LM358) que adapta la tensión de salida de un previo, equalizador, mezcladora, ¿¿?? a los valores necesarios para activar el LM3915/LM3916.

La segunda etapa es la conversión analógica digital, de la que se encarga el LM3915/LM3916.

Por último la etapa de potencia que aísla galvánicamente (Opto-Aislador) y controla el encendido de las lámparas mediante TRIAC´s. Gracias a esta aislación, si todo fue *correctamente* armado, no habrá riesgo eléctrico, así que OJO con el armado.


*"Enjoy It"*

​


----------



## blanko001 (Dic 5, 2012)

Supongo que utiliza lamparas de filamento comunes (incandesentes) me parece que se pueden estropear rápidamente. Buen proyecto Sr. Fogonazo


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 5, 2012)

blanko001 dijo:


> Supongo que utiliza lamparas de filamento comunes (incandesentes) me parece que se pueden estropear rápidamente. Buen proyecto Sr. Fogonazo



Sip, son lámparas comunes de filamento.

Si la lámpara es de una calidad "Media" tendrá una larga vida útil ya que trabaja Sub-Voltada y no se encuentra encendida el 100% del tiempo.

Se puede mejorar la duración de las lámparas, aunque no mucho, reemplazando los optoaisladores por otros de conmutación tipo Zero-Cross (Por ejemplo MOC3041)


----------



## leo12nico (Ene 13, 2013)

ah! me encantó este proyecto, cuando termine mis amplis, me voy a hacer estas dos torres para ponerlas al lado de los bafles. Muchas gracias Fogonazo



Te pido disculpas Fogonazo, pero me surgió una duda:¿el pcb que se usa es la 5ta imagen? porque pareciera que le faltan muchos componentes comparado con la segunda imagen, no entiendo muy bien eso. Te agradeceria que me aclararas esa duda, perdon por mis pregunas bobas


----------



## leo12nico (Ene 18, 2013)

disculpen vuelvo a preguntar porque no me han respondido, en la tercera imagen, hay 11 derivaciones (a la izquierda) de cada integrado, qué se conectaria ahi???


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 19, 2013)

leo12nico dijo:


> disculpen vuelvo a preguntar porque no me han respondido, en la tercera imagen, hay 11 derivaciones (a la izquierda) de cada integrado, qué se conectaria ahi???



¿ Esta es la imagen ?

Ver el archivo adjunto 84720​
Caso afirmativo, esta es la placa de potencia que maneja las lámparas, esas 11 conexiones van al positivo de alimentación y a las 10 salidas del LM3916

También tienes las salidas a las lámparas y entradas de 220Vca

Ver el archivo adjunto 84718​


----------



## leo12nico (Ene 19, 2013)

uh! muchisimas gracias, ya entendi, y el resto de los componentes iria aparte. Una pregunta, el modo punto no se puede implementar??


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 19, 2013)

leo12nico dijo:


> uh! muchisimas gracias, ya entendi, y el resto de los componentes iria aparte. Una pregunta, el modo punto no se puede implementar??



Sip, se configura sobre el LM3916


----------



## leo12nico (Ene 19, 2013)

si, ahi lo vi en el datasheet, gracias


----------



## ajhierro (Ene 20, 2013)

Buenas, enhorabuena por este proyecto, la verdad es bastante completo y útil, me gustaría si me puedes solucionar un par de dudas:

estado viendo el datasheet del lm3516 y creo que debo colocar el altavoz entre la patilla 4 y 5 que coincide con la salida del lm 358 y masa, es así?

por otro lado, el control de graves y agudos lo haces directamente desde el equipo de sonido donde metes la señal de entrada? si quisiera hacerlo en el mismo circuito, tendría que modificar el lm358 y usar dos iguales con diferente configuracion no?

siento mi ignorancia pero hace bastante tiempo que no toco el tema, estudie FP electronica e ingeniera tecnica electronica pero toda la experiencia fue de diseño electrico, ahora estoy haciendo un curso en Londres de electronica y necesito refrescar bastante que desde 2004 no echo nada de esto.

graciass


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 20, 2013)

ajhierro dijo:


> . . . . estado viendo el datasheet del lm3516 y creo que debo colocar el altavoz entre la patilla 4 y 5 que coincide con la salida del lm 358 y masa, es así?


¿ Cual altavoz ?
A la pata 5 del LM3916 se le aplica una tensión continua que proviene del rectificador de precisión que forma el operacional.


> por otro lado, el control de graves y agudos lo haces directamente desde el equipo de sonido donde metes la señal de entrada? si quisiera hacerlo en el mismo circuito, tendría que modificar el lm358 y usar dos iguales con diferente configuracion no?


Se podría agregar un filtro Pasa-Bajos, Pasa-Altos o Pasa-banda para lograr "Sintonizar" la iluminación con algún rango de frecuencia específica.


----------



## zxeth (Ene 20, 2013)

La unico que pensaria mejor serian los disipadores, siempre calientan bastante, en mi trabajo usamos los 	
BT139-500 de 16amp y usamos 8amp para un vibrador y calientan como para freir huevos.


----------



## ajhierro (Ene 20, 2013)

Buenas de nuevo, donde me recomendarias colocar el vumetro? a la salida del amplificador en uno de los canales donde van los altavoces?? 
he visto que habías respondido una pregunta en otro post, sobre como conectar un vumetro existente, y añades un cto. pero creo que en tu esquema ya viene incluido con VR1 y el condesador de unido al potecnoometro de un microfaradio no?

VR1 es el que regula el vumetro para ajustar las luces?

gracias de antemano


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 20, 2013)

Este esquema posee bastante sensibilidad, yo lo colocaría a la entrada del amplificador (Salida previo).
Si la señal del previo no alcanza a encender todos los focos se puede cambiar la relación R1-R2 para lograr mayor ganancia.


----------



## ajhierro (Ene 20, 2013)

no termino de entenderlo, a la entrada del ampli (salida previo)?? quieres decir a la salida de mi cto. amplificador de sonido, en el mismo sitio donde conectaria el altavoz??
en mi otro circuito de amplificacion con control de agudos y graves, lo que tengo es la entrada de audio LR, y las salidas para dos altavoces...


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 20, 2013)

ajhierro dijo:


> no termino de entenderlo, a la entrada del ampli (salida previo)?? quieres decir a la salida de mi cto. amplificador de sonido, en el mismo sitio donde conectaria el altavoz??
> en mi otro circuito de amplificacion con control de agudos y graves, lo que tengo es la entrada de audio LR, y las salidas para dos altavoces...



*Nop*, previo es la parte donde se encuentran los controles de tono/balance/volumen, este previo aplica al amplificador una señal de algunos cientos de mV que el amplificador, redundancia, amplifica para accionar los parlantes.


----------



## ajhierro (Ene 25, 2013)

Las resitencias y condensadores que van entre los optoacopladores y los triacs, son de alguna potencia en concreto?

gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 25, 2013)

ajhierro dijo:


> Las resitencias y condensadores que van entre los optoacopladores y los triacs, son de alguna potencia en concreto?
> 
> gracias



Los TRIACs son de acuerdo a la potencia que consuman tus lamparas.
El capacitor es para 400V
La resistencia es de 1W


----------



## crispaul17 (May 1, 2013)

una preg*UNTA*. Fogonazo q*UE* onda con el transformador d 12v q*UE* *E*sta en la 2da imagen..? disculpa un po*C*o mi ignorancia...! *E*Sta Muy Bueno El Aporteee genio.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 1, 2013)

crispaul17 dijo:


> una preg*UNTA*. Fogonazo q*UE* onda con el transformador d 12v q*UE* *E*sta en la 2da imagen..? disculpa un po*C*o mi ignorancia...! *E*Sta Muy Bueno El Aporteee genio.



*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat. 

_____________________________________

El transformador puede ser de 9 o 12V y unos 300mA


----------



## crispaul17 (May 3, 2013)

gracias buen aporte... !


----------



## crispaul17 (May 27, 2013)

son fusibles los que están entre la resistencia y las entradas de los focos.???


----------



## Fogonazo (May 27, 2013)

crispaul17 dijo:


> son fusibles los que están entre la resistencia y las entradas de los focos.???



¿ Donde ?

Ver el archivo adjunto 84716​


----------



## crispaul17 (May 28, 2013)

ya entendi gracias ! otra cosa que pata del integrado va conectada con la lampara numero 11?


----------



## Fogonazo (May 28, 2013)

La PCB está diseñada como para 11 salidas de 220Vca, pero de estas "Solo" se emplean 10


----------



## heartwithoutgod (May 28, 2013)

Saludos, buen día: 

Me gusta el proyecto, tengo unas cuantas dudas Fogonazo, las etapas que se alimentan del transformador (12VDC a 300mA) las podría alimentar con una batería? o se agotaría muy pronto?.

En las lámparas qué salida es la que se enciende primero? la que está conectada (indirectamente) al pin 19 o la que se conecta al pin 10 del LM3915?.

Finalmente, veo que se utilizan TRIACs de 10A, pero de acuerdo a lo que he medido una lámpara de 100W solo consume un aproximado de 500mA (tendría 9.5A de sobra) sin embargo también sé que estas lámparas de filamento al momento de energizarlas generan un pico de corriente (no he tenido la oportunidad de medirlo), quisiera aminorar el coste del proyecto es por eso que le hago esta pregunta: ¿Puedo sustituir los TRIAC por unos de menor corriente?. 

De antemano gracias por su respuesta, hasta la próxima.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 28, 2013)

heartwithoutgod dijo:


> Saludos, buen día:
> 
> Me gusta el proyecto, tengo unas cuantas dudas Fogonazo, las etapas que se alimentan del transformador (12VDC a 300mA) las podría alimentar con una batería? o se agotaría muy pronto?.


Si se podría, la duración será de acuerdo a la batería que se coloque.

Ahora pregunto, ¿ Cual es la idea de alimentar con batería algo que se debe conectar a la red domiciliaria ?


> En las lámparas qué salida es la que se enciende primero? la que está conectada (indirectamente) al pin 19 o la que se conecta al pin 10 del LM3915?.


Pata Nº 1


> Finalmente, veo que se utilizan TRIACs de 10A, pero de acuerdo a lo que he medido una lámpara de 100W solo consume un aproximado de 500mA (tendría 9.5A de sobra) sin embargo también sé que estas lámparas de filamento al momento de energizarlas generan un pico de corriente (no he tenido la oportunidad de medirlo), quisiera aminorar el coste del proyecto es por eso que le hago esta pregunta: ¿Puedo sustituir los TRIAC por unos de menor corriente?.


Se pueden reemplazar los TRIAC´s por otros de menor capacidad. Aunque la diferencia de costo no lo justifica


----------



## folkenit (Jul 2, 2013)

Mi error, si aparecen... Jejeje...

J1 es el plug que va a ir conectado a la salida del reproductor?


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 2, 2013)

folkenit dijo:


> Mi error, si aparecen... Jejeje...
> 
> *J1* es el plug que va a ir conectado a la salida del reproductor?



*Sip*           .


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 14, 2013)

Otro similar, pero de *5* canales.





​


----------



## juliangp (Jul 14, 2013)

si reemplazas las lamparas por focos led para 220 durara mas?


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 15, 2013)

juliangp dijo:


> si reemplazas las lamparas por focos led para 220 durara mas?



*Sip*, se pueden reemplazar por lámparas de LED´s

Si empleas opto´s con detección de cruce por 0, la vida de las lámparas (De filamento) se extiende bastante, yo no me preocuparía demasiado de su duración, si las lámparas son de cierta calidad durarán mucho.


----------



## crispaul17 (Sep 10, 2013)

a los focos los conectaste en paralelo o en serie ?


----------



## sebas8181 (Oct 25, 2013)

hola fogonazo, disculpa haber creado otro post, la verdad no sabía como se llamaba el aparato o disposición del proyecto que debo hacer.

En mi proyecto no puedo usar integrados,  a lo mucho puedo usar op-amps, y además solo necesito iluminar una bombilla incandescente, pero de forma que la intensidad de la bombilla sea proporcional a la intensidad en el micrófono.

Tenía pensado conectar el micrófono a un op-amp en modo de amplificación no inversora con un LM358, pero igualmente me faltan mas etapas de amplificación. Y finalmente, llegado el caso en que tenga los 120V máximos o cercanos (en mi pais usamos 120v de red), eso asegura de que la bombilla se encenderá o necesito también asegurar un valor determinado de corriente (para una bombilla de 60W serían unos 0.5A).

Te agradezco me pudieses colaborar.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 25, 2013)

sebas8181 dijo:


> hola fogonazo, disculpa haber creado otro post, la verdad no sabía como se llamaba el aparato o disposición del proyecto que debo hacer.
> 
> En mi proyecto no puedo usar integrados,  a lo mucho puedo usar op-amps, y además solo necesito iluminar una bombilla incandescente, pero de forma que la intensidad de la bombilla sea proporcional a la intensidad en el micrófono.
> 
> ...



   

No necesitas nada para esto, la lámpara solo toma la corriente que necesita.

A la descripción que hiciste mira de agregar esto:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/dimmer-controlado-corriente-continua-11998/


----------



## sebas8181 (Oct 25, 2013)

Ufff gracias. Disculpa por la preguntadera pero apenas estoy iniciando en la electrónica como tal. Como te había dicho, no puedo usar integrados como el LM3915. Pero lo de los optoacopladores y los triacs creo que son una muy buena idea. Y de hecho más que un vumetro, mi proyecto es una bombilla con dimmer controlada en tiempo real por la señal en un micrófono.

Por un lado, ¿ El optoacoplador tiene ganancia ? Si es así, me bastaría solo con pre-amplificar con el LM358 hasta 1-10V. 

Por otra parte  ¿ Por qué es necesario un triac ?

Finalmente, hay un esquemático muy parecido al que quiero implementar pero debido a que soy nuevo, no tengo forma de compartirlo, para saber sus opiniones al respecto.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 8, 2013)

Revolviendo encontré la PCB del esquema de la primer página


​
*Enjoy It*


----------



## anerox97 (Nov 10, 2014)

Hola, pregunto porque en la ultima fase del optoacoplador al triac hay un condensador, tiene alguna funcion? Si no se pone pasaria algo? Muchas gracias. Otra cosa, yo he pensado en poner un bt139 como triac, es valido no?



Acabo de revisarlo y no seria necesario ya que solo alarga la duracion de la bombilla no?


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 11, 2014)

anerox97 dijo:


> Hola, pregunto porque en la ultima fase del optoacoplador al triac hay un condensador, tiene alguna funcion? Si no se pone pasaria algo? Muchas gracias. Otra cosa, yo he pensado en poner un bt139 como triac, es valido no?
> 
> 
> 
> Acabo de revisarlo y no seria necesario ya que solo alarga la duracion de la bombilla no?



1) Alarga la vida de las lámparas 
2) Disminuye los ruidos de conmutación del TRIAC (Interferencias EMI)

No son indispensables, pero si se justifica su agregado.


----------



## anerox97 (Nov 11, 2014)

Vale muchas gracias, una ultima cosa los condensadores son de 0.47u? Es que no lo veo bien
Por lo demas muy buen aporte lo llevaba buscando un tiempo


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 11, 2014)

anerox97 dijo:


> Vale muchas gracias, una ultima cosa los condensadores son de *0.47u? Es que no lo veo bien*
> Por lo demas muy buen aporte lo llevaba buscando un tiempo



Nop, son de *100nF* y 400V de aislación


----------



## anerox97 (Nov 11, 2014)

A vale vi mal, una cosa que me he fijado, el video en el que enseñas su funcionamiento, la cancion es asi de lenta porque sino no funciona bien el vumetro o es antojo tuyo? 
Si pudieses pasar un video con una cancion normal estaria muy agradecido, un saludo y gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 11, 2014)

anerox97 dijo:


> A vale vi mal, una cosa que me he fijado, el video en el que enseñas su funcionamiento, la cancion es asi de lenta porque sino no funciona bien el vumetro o es antojo tuyo?
> Si pudieses pasar un video con una cancion normal estaria muy agradecido, un saludo y gracias



No es mi vúmetro ni mi video, cosa que aclaré en el primer renglón del primer comentario:



Fogonazo dijo:


> Me *encontré* un Vúmetro "Re-Monono" y que trabaja con lámparas de 220Vca. . . . .



La canción es en Tailandés y fue grabada con un micrófono muy malo tomando sonido ambiente, así que no esperes gran cosa.

Por definición las lámparas incandescentes poseen "Inercia térmica", así que un vúmetro hecho con esas lámparas parece lento respecto a uno con LED´s


----------



## anerox97 (Nov 11, 2014)

Eso es lo que queria decirte, tenia miedo de que despues de acabarlo las lamparas como tardan en encender y apagar no se viese el efecto del vumetro, pero si me dices esos me tranquilizas jajaja, muchas gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 11, 2014)

Lámparas de poca potencia llevan mejor el ritmo


----------



## anerox97 (Nov 11, 2014)

A vale, muchas gracias por tu atencion, un saludo


----------



## Maletil (Mar 13, 2015)

Hola, buenas. 
Voy a hacer el circuito pero hay una cosa que no entiendo en el primer plano,
el L1 que es, para que sirve y como son sus características?

Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 13, 2015)

Maletil dijo:


> Hola, buenas.
> Voy a hacer el circuito pero hay una cosa que no entiendo en el primer plano,
> el L1 que es, para que sirve y como son sus características?
> 
> Muchas gracias de antemano.



Es un filtro de línea y sirve para evitar que las emisiones EMI de conmutación de los TRIAC´s "Salga" del circuito.

Se puede conseguir de una fuente de PC de descarte


----------



## pandacba (Mar 14, 2015)

Tambien se consiguen nuevas, pero basicamente en cualquier equipo de descarte que tenga fuente conmutada tiene un filtro de ese tipo. televisores, impresoras, monitores, etc etc


----------



## Maletil (Mar 22, 2015)

Muchas gracias por contestarme a mi anterior pregunta, y siento ser pesado, pero soy nuevo y necesito una ayuda;
De que tipo es cada condensador de el primer plano?
Muchas gracias y discúlpenme.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 22, 2015)

C3, C5, C6 son electrolíticos 25V
C1, C2, C10 a C16 Poliester alta tensión, *400V o mas.*
C4, C8, C9 Poliester baja tensión o cerámicos


----------



## Bohada Richard (Ago 27, 2015)

Buenos días, Excelente tu proyecto,
Tengo dos inquietudes: Si no quisiera usar las lámparas de 220, sino tiras led de 12 v para cada salida, que componentes tendría que cambiar?
Usaste uno o dos circuito para cada torre?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 28, 2015)

Bohada Richard dijo:


> Buenos días, Excelente tu proyecto,
> Tengo dos inquietudes: Si no quisiera usar las lámparas de 220, sino tiras led de 12 v para cada salida, que componentes tendría que cambiar?
> Usaste uno o dos circuito para cada torre?



Ya existen en el Foro temas sobre vúmetros con tiras de LED´s


----------

